
Innovating on Web Monetization: Coil and Firefox Reality - stareatgoats
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2020/03/web-monetization-coil-and-firefox-reality/
======
westurner
Coil: $5/mo, Content creators get a proportional cut of that amount according
to what is browsed with the browser extension enabled or the Puma browser, and
Private: No Tracking

> _Coil sends payments via the Interledger Protocol, which allows any currency
> to be used for sending and receiving._

[https://github.com/coilhq](https://github.com/coilhq)

It looks like the Web Monetization API is not yet listed on the Website
Monetization Wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Website_monetization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Website_monetization)

Quoting from earlier this week:

> _Web Monetization API (ILP: Interledger Protocol)_

>> _A JavaScript browser API which allows the creation of a payment stream
from the user agent to the website._

>> _Web Monetization is being proposed as a #W3C standard at the Web Platform
Incubator Community Group._

> _[https://webmonetization.org/](https://webmonetization.org/) _

> _Interledger: Web Monetization API[https://interledger.org/rfcs/0028-web-
> monetization/](https://interledger.org/rfcs/0028-web-monetization/) _

